# how do i remove my stomp pad without messing up the top of my board?



## AAA

That one looks like it should give some bite to the bottom of your boot. I'm not sure why you want to remove it. Looking for more grip? The best one, IMO, is also by Dakine, but it looks like a 5.5" x 5.5" mat with rows of big conical spikes. It's the best thing to keep you boot from slipping. 

Anyway, I've removed stomps with a hairdryer. (Not Dakine brands specifically, though, I imagine the industry adhesives are pretty similar.) Put the hairdryer on hot and go back and forth over the stomp pad. Don't let the board get uncomfortably hot to the touch. After a minute or so, the adhesive will get soft and you can slowly peel it up. Once you start the peel, I've found it helps to aim the hairdryer underneath the mat to warm the adhesive directly, as you continue to peel. They've come off with virtually no residue for me. A quick wipe with WD-40 on a cloth will remove any sticky goo that remains.


----------



## Guest

HEAT!!!
hairdryer...Melts glue


----------



## latemp

thanx.....i just dont like this one. it grips good, but i feel like i cant move the board with it. when i was using rental boards they always had a really flat one and i could control i real good. maybe its because i have a wide board too tho, iono.


----------



## AAA

If it's gripping your boot well and you're still having trouble controlling a glide, then something else is in play. It ain't the stomp, other than perhaps its placement. I like to have these things near the back binding for best control.


----------



## Catman

Same thing here but I use a heat gun VERY HOT so you have to be careful if you use one of these.As for the glue left behind I have had good luck with goo gone.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

latemp said:


> thanx.....i just dont like this one. it grips good, but i feel like i cant move the board with it. when i was using rental boards they always had a really flat one and i could control i real good. maybe its because i have a wide board too tho, iono.


the whole point of a stomp pad is to grip well. if you are getting rid of it because it grips something is seriously flawed in your riding. what stomp do you have? flat ones get packed with snow and are no good. I would say something is very wrong with your skating most people would not remove grippy pads.


----------



## Guest

Dawg Catcher said:


> the whole point of a stomp pad is to grip well. if you are getting rid of it because it grips something is seriously flawed in your riding. what stomp do you have? flat ones get packed with snow and are no good. I would say something is very wrong with your skating most people would not remove grippy pads.


Your signature is fucking awesome.


----------



## Guest

tands05 said:


> Your signature is fucking awesome.




I bet she regrets doing that, too late now :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dawg Catcher

are you talking about my current one. I change it every couple of days.


----------

